
Introducing Cloud Functions for Firebase - mayop100
https://firebase.googleblog.com/2017/03/introducing-cloud-functions-for-firebase.html
======
mayop100
Note to moderators: this is _not_ a dup of the the other Cloud Functions post
on the front page. The Firebase integration is an extended offering with
additional features.

~~~
dang
You guys have inundated us with emails, comments, and reposts before we've
even had a chance to consider this properly. That slows us down—I can't think
when I'm not breathing!

~~~
mayop100
Sorry!

~~~
dang
It's ok, it just takes a few minutes to actually look at the articles and
figure out what's fair.

------
brendanlim
(Cloud Functions for Firebase PM here)

We’ve been developing this product for quite some time, and we’ve had it in
private alpha testing for well over a year. We’re incredibly excited to
finally take the wrappings off and let all of you try it.

Firebase has always focused on empowering you all to build extraordinary
experiences for your users, without needing to worry about building common
infrastructure. While we’ve made big strides towards this vision in the past,
we always had one big hole: trusted code execution. Today, we’re completing
the story with Cloud Functions for Firebase so that you can easily run server-
side code in response to events from your Firebase app.

We think you’re going to love it, and we can’t wait to see what you build with
it!

Non-Firebase related Cloud Functions discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831398)

